# Dallas / Fort Worth LJs with a CNC machine I could use? Need to engrave text.



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Like the title says, I'm in Arlington and a customer wants a few lines of text engraved for an upcoming project. Surely there's someone local to me whose services are available? Text will be approximately 50 characters long, maybe around an inch tall. Tentative plan is to use poplar since a faux metallic paint finish is what the customer wants. Hopefully this is the right sub forum for this sort of thing.

Thanks!


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Brian, you might try PMing LJ Philfranklin. He is a really nice guy and might know someone that can help you. HTH


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## PRGDesigns (Jan 25, 2012)

I am in Frisco, if you haven't found anyone yet. You might also consider looking for someone with a laser for that size lettering.


----------

